# Interesting TT Test Mule Spied at Nurburgring (TT RS?)



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Check this out. This car was at Audi's test facility near the Nurburgring last week. We're hoping to catch it out and about at some point. In the meantime, what we can see are drilled rotors. Our photographer friends asked if it was a TT RS?

My answer was that I'm not sure. It's got TTS/S line fascia, which you wouldn't expect to see on a TT RS mule. Also, those aren't wave rotors (an RS cue nowadays) and the holes aren't in the pattern of the RS 3's drilled wave rotors.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

could be anyones guess. 

MKII TTS is -10mm lower than MKIITT. MKII TTRS is -10mm lower than TTS. 

This ride height (based on wheel gap) looks closer to MKII TT.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

I don't think it has anything to do with the next TT RS.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

R5T said:


> I don't think it has anything to do with the next TT RS.



These latest TT RS spy pics would suggest otherwise. 

More HERE:

http://fourtitude.com/news/audi-rumors-renders-spy-photos/spied-mk-3-audi-tt-rs-test-mule/


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Yes, got the info in the mail the other day. 
But this is still early days for the TT RS mule in new body, the car still have to under go winter testing upcoming winter.
Also some Nordschleife tests with TT RS specific body and wheels and tires layout. 
Geneva 2016 will be the place for introduction IMHO.


----------

